

Ask HN: What other sites do you read on a frequent basis? - thinkingkong

Similar to HN, what other sites do you visit on a regular basis?
======
MalcolmDiggs
TechCrunch, Venturebeat, BBC, AlJazeera...but I also get an embarrassing
amount of my information from Twitter [hides in shame].

~~~
rythmshifter
aljazeera? the new york times for terrorists? really?

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
Ha! Give it a chance, the quality of the reporting might surprise you
[http://america.aljazeera.com/](http://america.aljazeera.com/)

------
josephschmoe
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming)

------
amorphous
[http://www.reddit.com/r/futurology](http://www.reddit.com/r/futurology)

------
raelmiu
I read: aaplnow.com daringfireball.net theverge.com polygon.com

but mostly I find stuff through twitter.

------
sgy
[http://www.producthunt.com/](http://www.producthunt.com/)

~~~
DOUBLE_F
Won't say that I "read" it, but would check the new products by its chrome
extension

------
jordsmi
Blogs on [http://affbuzz.com](http://affbuzz.com)

------
BorisMelnik
on a frequent basis, and other than HN:

inbound.org

growthhackers.com

------
adityar
unexpected finds at [http://www.newsblur.com/folder/global-
blurblogs](http://www.newsblur.com/folder/global-blurblogs)

------
brudgers
StackOverflow.

------
mromanuk
Nextbigfuture.com

------
rythmshifter
slashdot, bruce schneier's blog, null-byte

------
4away
4chan.

~~~
Vaskivo
This. It is my guilty pleasure. There's no other place in the web where I've
wasted as much time time and, at the same time, learned so much.

